# سؤال عن الذهب بحثت له عن أجابة فلم أجدها



## الباحث22 (20 أبريل 2012)

بحثت في كثير من المواقع العربية على الانترنت عن جواب يتعلق بترسيب الذهب من الماء الكي ومن سيانيد البوتاسيوم فلم اجد إجابة كافية وكل ماوجدته هو تبخير الماء الكي ليبقى الذهب وبعض المعلومات الناقصة حول هذا ومايتعلق بالسيانيد هو بعد اذابة الذهب في سيانيد البوتاسيوم او الصوديوم يتم الترسيب بالزك واحيانا بوجود الكربون النشط أنا أسأل عن مادة ترسيب الذهب من الماء الملكي مع التوضيح ومامعنى الكربون النشط وجسيمات الكربون لترسيب الذهب من السيانيد
من عنده معرفة أرجو أن يفيدنا مشكورا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 مايو 2012)

مادة الهيدرو كينون ترسب الذهب المذاب فى الماء الملكى


----------



## بابكريحى (23 مايو 2012)

رجو توضيح اكثر عن هذه المادة ومدى نسبة نجاحها


----------



## محمدالدربهم (24 يونيو 2012)

َ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

